

 Practical Artificial Intelligence Programming in Java (free) - sown
http://www.markwatson.com/opencontent/
So what do you all think of this book?
======
kqr2
Interesting quote from the author:

 _While I consider Java to be twice as "programmer efficient" as C++, I
consider Common Lisp to be twice as good as Java for some applications._

------
intellectronica
_Practical ... in Java_

That's an oxymoron.

------
lief79
How is commercial use defined in terms of the book? It's not that free. Then
again, if you use an algorithm for something at work, it does makes sense to
reimburse the author. I just thought I should point it out.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
The Noncommercial clause of the CC license refers to republishing the _book_.
The algorithms can be used for anything you like, without obligation to the
author.

------
r11t
Looks interesting. Thanks for sharing.

------
liuliu
Just checked the content. It is a "modern" book despite some old stuff in
neural network, generic algorithm and expert system. It is a book mainly about
natural language process with a bigger title "artificial intelligence" which
should be carefully avoid in today's word.

